# Dp/Dr Twice



## iwillgetbetter2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey i first had dp for about 3 years without knowing what it was.I was to scared to tell anyone and i felt really bad for a long time. Then it went away it was one of the best days of my life, i remember i was so happy i almost cried.

4 months ago ago i smoked weed with a friend of mine and panickattack, i never felt so bad, i tought i was gonna die and evrything semed so unreal.
The next day when i woked up the dp was back again, but this time it was much worse. And since then i have had really bad anixety and it feels like im livning in a dream. every day i so hard to go through. 
and now i know the reason i had dp the first 3 years, because of all the weed.
im seeing a psycholigst but hes never heard of dp or dr.

Im from sweden so my english isent the best.

have anyone else here got i twice? i really need some help guys!


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I've had it 3 times and it has gone away every time. Just all of a sudden. I have it again now too bad. But, deep down, I know it will pass. Just hang in there --- Jen


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

What did you guys do to make it go away each time? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## JenS (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think it was any one thing. But I did finally find a good talk therapist who I was totally open and honest with about my "crazy" thoughts and feelings. I just kept on going through life even though I felt like I was in hell (I'm trying to do the same now). Prozac and Klonopin worked for me the last time, so they have upped my dose some this time around. I just remember one day I all of sudden felt better,and I forgot what it was like to feel in this crazy state. I believe that it can dissipate as fast as it comes on at least in my experience (but therapy still really helps). I'm in it 24/7 now again with constant feeling of not being me. Just do what you can, but keep distracted.


----------

